# rerpair job



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

layers and layers ...and dont hit the tub
is this a $300 jod ?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Id do it for 3 bills if they werent in to much of a hurry... wouldnt wanna be on lockdown if you know what I mean


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Sheeee-it. That looks like every job I do.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Sheeee-it. That looks like every job I do.


that steel mesh is strong


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

4 inch grinder works great on steel mesh


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> 4 inch grinder works great on steel mesh


Or a diamond blade on your Fein saw.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You could sub-contract out the drywall:whistling2::jester:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I will come hang it for 250 lol


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> I will come hang it for 250 lol


it was the 3 layers of plaster ,1 plaster mesh, 1 steel mesh , 2 wood layers laths and 1 cdx and no room between the pipes and the cdx plywood that was the hard part ...the new peace of drywall was is cut first . 
so the bill is 225 to cut it out with out hitting the pipe and tub and 75 to hang/shim and mud it


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

The man, the myth, the legend... Ice Rock Drywall.


----------

